# Hearing impaired pa setup?



## major94 (May 5, 2011)

Ok. I am the music leader at my church. Our PA system is going out. I am in charge of the replacement of it. 

The pastor wants headphones for people who are hard of hearing (WHAT???)
I was going to put in a hard wired headphone amp run it back and bam you're done. 

But it has been brought to my attention that people dont want to sit where you tell them, (i.e. where the hard lines are at) So instead of spending $1000.00 on a wireless headphone system. 

My idea is get an FM transmitter and digital fm radios for people tune into. The question I have is, will it work? Does the transmitter put out a good enough signal to reach someone 35 feet away?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It will work, you will need to keep your ERP legal.


----------



## major94 (May 5, 2011)

ERP???? Thanks


Also how many watt transmitter should I get?

Also will it be quality sound, like listening to the radio?


Thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It will likely be better than broadcast FM, well most broadcast FM, you may wanna toss a compressor in front of it to average the levels a bit.

ERP= effective radiated power, it's a product of power output and antenna gain. The last thing you want to do is piss off the FCC.

In reality a grand is not bad for an assisted listening system, especially if it has induction loops, loops do wonders for those with hearing aids.


----------



## major94 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help man. 

What do you think I should buy? 

So you think this would work?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

